# Range report: new Husqvarna 372XP



## matt33 (Sep 11, 2010)

Several weeks ago, I was lured over to the dark side. Unable to resist, I relented and bought a new 372XP. All of my sawing is for firewood needs (our primary source of heat) and managing about 90 acres of woods here in NEPA. Prior to this weekend, I ran 4-5 tanks through my new Husky felling and bucking a couple of larger Maple trees. 

Today, I finally got to go ape #### for an extended period of time. I had a beautiful tri-axle load of mostly White Oak (some Red Oak and Ash as well) delivered earlier this week. I was literally smiling the whole time I was cutting today. The speed at which the saw eats through the larger hardwood logs seems exponentially greater than my old Farmboss. I cut a similar size load over the course of two weeks last year with my Stihl MS290, based on what a chore it was, I decided to buy a larger saw for these bigger jobs. If I didn’t get so wiped out from moving the unsplit rounds out of the way, I could have cut the whole load in one day. 

There are certainly more expensive and higher performing saws available than the 372XP, but I wanted to share my review incase there’s anyone else out there thinking about stepping up to a pro-quality saw. The power to weight ratio makes me giddy and the overall quality seems outstanding. I paid $750 which is more than I ever thought I spend on a chainsaw, but in hindsight it was money well spent. 

Mrs. matt33 is a budding amateur photographer, she took a photo in "HDR" showing my progress after short time. I thought it was a cool picture so I attached it below:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2010)

That is a cool picture. The 372s are awesome saws.


----------



## vw_motorsports (Sep 11, 2010)

I bought a 371xp that had to be rebuilt. I installed a big bore kit and a 375K muffler. When I first ran it I really didn't see the big fuss over the 371-372xp saws. BUUTTT once I've ran about 4-5 tanks and the rings really started to seat all I can say is wow. Especially for it's weight. My friend has a 455 rancher and I think it weighs about the same but weight is the only thing they have in common.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice saw and interesting photo.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 11, 2010)

High Dynamic Range.....


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 11, 2010)

Im glad you like it. I have one similar, the 372 xpw and i love it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2010)

There may be more expensive but better performing is debatable. I wish everything was as dependable as my 372's! Only thing, ya may want to locktite the screws, I will admit they do vibrate out on ya if your not careful but small problem for the power.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Sep 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Only thing, ya may want to locktite the screws, I will admit they do vibrate out on ya if your not careful but small problem for the power.



Hey, just a suggestion, but use external tooth lock washers on them fasteners, and problem solved. I wish they would adopt a fastener more like... dare I say it, Stihl's.


----------



## DarkTimber (Sep 11, 2010)

Fantastic saw one of my favorites was a huge upgrade from the MS310 that I traded in on it. Hope it brings you as much pleasure as mine has brought me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 11, 2010)

SkippyKtm said:


> Hey, just a suggestion, but use external tooth lock washers on them fasteners, and problem solved. I wish they would adopt a fastener more like... dare I say it, Stihl's.



I um reluctantly agree (did I say that)  As long as we ain't talkin fuel caps


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 11, 2010)

The 1st time i used my 372 was the 1st time I used a husqvarna. I was for lack of a better word "stumped" at how darn smooth both actually my 395 as well as my 372 were to cut with, not to mention the power.........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Urban Redneck (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks to the great recommendations of the AS members, I bought a brand new 372xpw last month. It's so true about hitting the 10 tank mark. Seems like the saw is asking for more wood. It was great out of the box but it is hitting its stride now. I'm sure it's a hybrid of me falling in love with the saw over time but it really is cutting better after several tanks of gas.


----------



## Big Saw man (Jan 5, 2013)

Just purchased a 372 x-torq, had a 365 stolen and Im moving up...The 365 was a cutting saw for sure, and uses a lot less gass than my 660 stilh and my 385 husky...


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Saw man said:


> Just purchased a 372 x-torq, had a 365 stolen and Im moving up...The 365 was a cutting saw for sure, and uses a lot less gass than my 660 stilh and my 385 husky...



Get some pix up and, better yet, start your own thread! Show that thing off and get some new saw rep from the guys!


----------



## Officer's Match (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats on the great new saw (rep on the way). Now getcha' an X27 to save more calories for the Husky.


----------



## Big Saw man (Jan 5, 2013)

Monadnock said:


> Get some pix up and, better yet, start your own thread! Show that thing off and get some new saw rep from the guys!



I hade 4 saws stolen, replaced 3 saws new 395xp and a 372 xp waiting on a new 660..Im a husky man but I do have a 440m and a 660m purchased used, they dont cut as well but I like the feel of them....They are loud and rough and sound like they are tearing up the world...Soon ill tell you what a fresh 395 and 660 will do....My old 660mag wont hold a candle to my 385xp...And my 65 special smokes my 440mag....Lot of stihl fans here, nothing had beat my pawn shop 385xp...Ive raced 3 660s other than mine, its 25% faster...When I race my 65 against the 660s the 65 is about 25% slower than a 660. But I like the feel of the 660.


----------

